# Angelkutter "Storkow"



## Matze 74 (7. November 2014)

Mahlzeit alle zusammen |wavey:,

meine Kumpels und ich wollen im nächsten Jahr über das Osterwochenende mal mit diesem Kutter los.
Konntet ihr eventuell schonmal Erfahrungen sammeln auf dem Kutter und würdet mir diese hier mitteilen ??
Bin für jeden Post dankbar......

LG Matze #6#6#6


----------



## vermesser (7. November 2014)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

Die Storkow aus Rostock?

Gutes Schiff, gepflegt und sauber, einer der zweitbesten Kutter vor Ort. Guter Kapitän, gute Fänge, etwas brummliger Bootsmann, Kescher bei guten Fischen kommt nur auf mehrmals deutlichen Zuruf.

Suppe wie überall...

Kann man empfehlen, 85 von 100 Punkten!


----------



## Matze 74 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

Hi Vermesser,

ja der Kutter liegt in Rostock. Welcher is denn für Dich der beste Kutter wenn die Storkow einer von den besten 2 ist ??? In welchem Seegebiet geht die Storkow denn in aller Regel auf die Jagd, und was läuft dort am besten ? Gufi oder Pilker?
Wir sind immer auf der Suche nach sehr guten Kuttern/ Besatzungen ..... bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.
Danke Dir für Deine Antwort .....#6#6#6

LG Matze |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## xbsxrvxr (12. November 2014)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

bester kutter in hro ist mmn bernds seeadler und die liegt im stadthafen.

er fährt auch ins flache, sodass man idr mit leichten ruten/ködern fischen kann...zb snaps,gno usw...


----------



## vermesser (12. November 2014)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

Jupp, da stimme ich dem Observer eindeutig zu! Die Seeadler ist der eindeutig beste Kutter, super Käptn, super Bootsmann, gutes optionales Frühstück und leckere Suppe. Bernds Dampfer kriegt von mir 100/100 Punkten!

Gefolgt wird die Seeadler von der Storkow und der Pasewalk, meiner Erfahrung nach.


----------



## Matze 74 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

Ich danke euch für die Info, für nächstes Jahr hab ich fest bei Lothar zugesagt und das bleibt auch so !!
Aber ich denke mal das wir die Seeadler auch noch besuchen werden :q:q .....
Wird denn Anfang April bei euch im Bereich der Ostsee ganz gut Dorsch gefangen? Ihr habt da bestimmt Erfahrungswerte ??
Das war`s schon von mir .....|wavey:

LG Matze#h


----------



## xbsxrvxr (12. November 2014)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

april ist eigentlich gut...manchmal stehen sie da schon richtig flach, manchmal nicht...ein fall für bernd#6


----------



## Matze 74 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

Hallo Leute |wavey:,
habt ihr vielleicht was von der Storkow gehört die letzten Tage,ob sie auf See war und wie gefangen wurde ???
Das war`s schon von wieder von mir.....

Gruß Matze #h#6


----------



## beschu (27. November 2014)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

Moin Matze.
 Mit Lotte und der "Storkow" hast du alles richtig gemacht.Lotte ist ein prima Kerl der den Fisch sucht...wir waren zusammen letzte Woche draussen und haben in derselben Gegend geangelt,auch die Ergebnisse waren in etwa gleich.Ruf ihn ein paar tage voe der Ausfahrt an und erkundige dich in welcher Tiefe ihr Angeln werdet,da kannst du dann das Geschirr anpassen...


----------



## Matze 74 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

Moin Beschu |wavey:,
danke dir für deine Antwort. Du bist doch der Skipper von der "Seeadler" oder irre ich mich da?
In welchem Seegebiet geht ihr denn in der Regel auf die Jagd ? 

Gruß Matze #h


----------



## beschu (27. November 2014)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

Nabend Matze.Wir befischen in der Regel im Moment die Gegend so um Graal-Müritz herum.die Tiefe ist im Moment eigendlich wichtig und da spielt sich alles so um die 5-8m(unterm Kiel)ab.Leichte Pilker,Snap, Gufi sind angesagt und vor allem:immer weit! werfen.
 Im Allgemeinen geht's hoch bis Ahrendshoop/Wustrow oder Kühlungsborn/Trollegrund...je nach Windverhältnissen bez. wo sich der Fisch gerade rumtreibt.Das kann dicht vor der Haustür sein oder macht ne 2h-Fahrt erforderlich.Deshalb war mein Tip ihn ein paar Tage vorher anrufen,er kann dir am Besten sagen was er vorhat und welche Tiefen befischt werden...das macht wohl jeder von uns anders...


----------



## Matze 74 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

Nabend #h,

wollte nur kurz fragen ob die Storkow oder ein Anderer Kutter aus Rostock am WE draußen waren ?
Wenn ja, wie waren die Ergebnisse ?
Das war`s schon Leute ........

LG Matze |wavey:


----------



## beschu (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

Da war wohl keiner draussen..:c


----------



## Matze 74 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

Nabend #h,

kurze Frage, fahren die Kutter am WE raus auf Dorsch?
Wenn ja,dann wäre es schön hier anschließend ein paar Info`s zu lesen ......
Bis denne und stramme Schnüre .....

LG Matze |wavey:


----------



## beschu (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

Einige fahren raus...werd berichten#h


----------



## Matze 74 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

Moin beschu,

wollte nur kurz nachfragen ob du was in Erfahrung bringen konntest ??

Lg Matzeb |wavey:


----------



## bobbykron (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

Guckst du:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4275518&postcount=38


----------



## Corinna68 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

Matze Bernd war draußen hatten auch gut Fisch siehe hier
http://www.deutschland-angeln.de/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=9218
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/show...8&postcount=38


----------



## Corinna68 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

Bobby war schneller


----------



## Matze 74 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

Nabend |wavey:,

vielen Dank für eure Info`s #6#6#6....
Mal sehen wann es bei mir zeitlich wieder passt zum " kuttern " ......
Bis dahin alles Gute und stramme Schnüre :vik:....

LG Matze |wavey:


----------



## Matze 74 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

Hallo zusammen, 
Wollte nur mal kurz nachfragen ob es eventuell Neuigkeiten von der Dorschfront gibt ?
Ostern kommt ja immer näher :q
Das war es schon von mir, immer stramme Schnüre.

LG Matze


----------



## Matze 74 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

Hi Leute, 

War die Storkow an diesem Wochenende draußen, wenn ja , weiß jemand wie es gelaufen ist? 
Wie tief und welche Köder sind am besten gegangen? 
Das war's schon wieder von mir. .....

LG Matze


----------



## 2911hecht (15. März 2015)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

Mal was anderes,was ist denn bitte mit dem Kutter vor der Storkow passiert?Da fehlt ja das ganze Heck!|uhoh:


----------



## xbsxrvxr (16. März 2015)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

die rilana wurde auf see von nem anderen angelkutter gerammt...zum glück sind sie dabei nicht abgesoffen


----------



## 2911hecht (16. März 2015)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

Oha.Auf offener See gerammt?Das hört sich ja nach Absicht an.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (17. März 2015)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

jo, draußen...
wie genau es dazu kam weiß ich leider nicht...


----------



## 2911hecht (17. März 2015)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

Vielleicht schreibt er ja noch was dazu auf seiner Seite,wie und warum es dazu kam?
Danke Observer.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (17. März 2015)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

ist aber schon ein paar tage her


----------



## Matze 74 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

Hi,
habt ihr denn was gehört von der Storkow?
Oder habt ihr einen Link für mich wo ich was nachlesen kann ????

Lg Matze|wavey:


----------



## beschu (17. März 2015)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

@Matze:was hast du denn für Probleme mit Lotte und der "Storkow"?nimm doch einfach ein Telefon und ruf ihn an....er kann dir am Besten alle Fragen beantworten die du hast...das ist der einfachste Weg#c


----------



## Mefomaik (18. März 2015)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

Also an sich ist die Storkow nen guter Kutter was das Fisch suchen angeht aber:ich habe es erlebt wie der Kapitän (sonst nett) bei den Leuten beschwert hat das keiner sein Glühwein usw. kauft was bei vielen nicht gut angekommen ist...

Jeder kann mal nen schlechten Tag haben,und vielleicht lief es finanziell grade nicht gut aber man sollte versuchen nichts an seinen Kunden kommen zu lassen!


----------



## Doc Dietmar (18. März 2015)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

wer hat denn infos von der rilana fährt sie bald wieder ?


----------



## beschu (19. März 2015)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

Die "Rilana" fährt nie wieder.Sie wurde letztes Jahr bei der Kollision irreparabel beschädigt


----------



## Doc Dietmar (19. März 2015)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

vielen dank für die info beschu .weist du was wolfgang jetzt macht ?


----------



## Matze 74 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*

Hi zusammen,

Beschu, versteh mich nicht falsch,ich hab mit Lothar kein Problem. Ich werde ihn die nächste Woche mal anrufen um meine Neugier zu befriedigen.Aber es hätte ja sein können das jemand ein paar Info`s vorweg hat.
Bis denne #h#h......

Lg Matze


----------



## beschu (19. März 2015)

*AW: Angelkutter "Storkow"*



Doc Dietmar schrieb:


> vielen dank für die info beschu .weist du was wolfgang jetzt macht ?



Nein, nicht wirklich


----------

